# dog resists nail-clipping



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

Judd, the rescue we've had for about a week, needs his nails clipped. DH tried to hold on to his harness while I tried to clip. Judd is very resistant. Enervated, twisting around, barking/whining, mouthing at hands. What's up with that, and what do we do? Both the behavior and the nails need fixed pronto.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Try taking the dog to a professional groomer for help. If it's just a nail trim generally you can hang around while they do it. Be sure and tell them ahead of time that he is a difficult dog.


----------



## Breezy833 (Jun 17, 2013)

A groomer or a vet tech can show you how to clip them weather he likes it or not, and then you can desensitize him over time. Our boy hates it too, but after he gets a massage, kisses, treats and praise, so hopefully he will one day get over it


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

As a groomer I trim toenails for a lot of dogs. Because of my experience, I can do it very quickly and with less trauma than most owners. If you do it, first you need to be very calm and unworried. Then you need to gently teach your dog to accept restraint, so its not in a panic. Most dogs are more panicked the tighter you hold them and calmer the less you restrain them. I use my grooming table and minimal correction to get them to accept me doing it. If they misbehave out of fear, I am just quiet and wait them out and work up to it more slowly. If they are trying to buffalo me, I am pretty firm with them. I am not afraid to cut a toenail, nor am I upset if I quick one and they yelp. I tell them to hush up, they'll live, and go on with the blood stop. 

Start with a good calm groomer, they have the experience to help you. Find one that is willing to help teach you to work with your dog. He does need to learn to be handled, but he's probably pretty stressed at the moment too. Don't baby a fearful dog and don't let your dog bully you. You need to know the difference and you could use some help. You can also talk to the rescue if they do training, etc. and aren't just a pound or shelter.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

Train the dog.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

I am facing the same thing today. My dog is so resistant that his nails are getting to the danger point. If I wait any longer they will be hurting his pads. I absolutely can not afford a groomer this time. So, he is getting some pet calm and I will cut them like it or not. He hates it so much he bites (no mouthing here, biting) Good thing he is under 20 pounds. God help me (and bless him) if I ever have another dog just presented to me as a gift, it had better not be a messed up, back yard breeders Pom. "cause I will give him back..lol. 14 years and he is still afraid of so many things, and just plain unhappy over more things. But maybe a walk in the park after him grooming tomorrow will make up for it.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You've only had the dog a week, if he is resistant to the nail clipping, don't do it. Wait another week, then get him used to having his paw picked up. Just picked up while he is sitting. Lift up the paw by using one or two fingers in the back at the joint. Treat. Put paw down. Repeat with the other paw. Wait twenty minutes before doing it again. When he offers his paw for a treat, keep your hand under the paw (so the pads are on your fingers or hand) while he chews his treat. Put paw down.

Don't grab the paw or enclose your hand around it. Give yourself at least a couple of weeks of practicing every day just rewarding for the paw offer. Animals don't like their paws or hooves handled, so you have to first get them to trust you and stop worrying about their little feeties. Once you have him at the point where he'll offer a paw and you can enclose your hand around it, introduce clippers. Ask for paw, give treat, hold clipper where he can see it, put clipper down. After he does not negatively react to the clipper ten times, you can then give him the treat, pick up clipper, put clipper near paw, put clipper down.

Now, call the groomer. The groomer will be able to clip the nails much faster than you and do it correctly.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Pamda, can you see the vein in his nails. If his nails are that long, you can only clip a little bit or you'll hurt him and he'll bleed.


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

Maura, that is a good suggestion. Judd is so smart and already knows so much, but I would do well to think of every little thing as "new". It's a little hard.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I had a dog who was very bad about it. She had dark nails and I could not see where it was safe to trim so some times mistakes happened. I even bought one of those vein detecting trimmers but it was so hard to get positioned so it worked on a squirming dog, that it was useless for me.
My ultimate solution as to do one nail a day period followed by the yummiest treat I could find if she held still long enough for that. 
Doing one only seemed to be within the dog's tolerance- she was resistant but, since she got worse with every snip previously, the trauma was over fast before the stress overwhelmed both of us with the reward just as fast.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

I use a battery operated Dremel for nails. I have a Great Dane, so good luck restraining her if she is being uncooperative. The greyhound is very mild mannered, but reacts very poorly to nail clipping. The Dremel is more up-front investment than a groomer, but if you already have one in the workshop... I use the coarsest sanding bands I can find, I think 60 grit is what I got last. First training session goes: down, treat, show tool, treat, turn tool on/off, treat, pick up and put down paw, treat, tool on, pick paw up, tap nail lightly, treat, go all around all nails with the tapping, then put the tool and treats away for the day. Always treat away from the tool, near where you want their head resting. You do not want them sniffing at the tool, don't reward this behavior. 

The next day the tool comes out again. If they express interest when the tool and treats come out, you can move on to extending the touch time, otherwise repeat lesson one. Last time I got out the tool I had a Great Dane IN MY LAP, which is not an entirely pleasant experience. She totally thinks the Dremel is for her every time it comes out. My husband was using it for woodworking the other day and she would not leave him alone...

Don't touch the nail for more than three seconds at a time, as it can get hot if you hold it too long. Move from nail to nail and circle back to the beginning of the foot after that nail has had a little bit to cool off. Do start at a low speed setting while you and the dog are learning. I have accidentally sanded to the quick when using a new tool that was faster than I realized. Thankfully I was able to see when I'd only nicked the edge and didn't cut too much of it. I use my Dremel 8220 between setting 5 and 10 out of 30. Turn the speed down again after replacing a sanding band as it cuts faster with a new band. Do replace bands when they wear down, old bands get hot faster than they cut. Do observe the nail closely after you start grinding, a line will appear between the hard shell and the softer part that surrounds the quick. The soft part will shrink on it's own after it looses the protective shell, and if you stop when you get to that point you will avoid hitting the bloody quick itself. Do end the session before they get bored and loose interest in holding still for treats. 

Once we're done with the training stage, my general technique is to knock off the dirt and ridges on the bottom side until the bottom of the nail is mostly smooth, then sand the tip into a curve until the line appears, sand the sides and top to the line, then knock of any corners to make a nice round shape. Note, my dogs are huge, such detail is not really possible on a small nail. With small nails turn the speed down and just round off the tips. The result is much less sharp than freshly cut nails, and the quick recedes more quickly as you've sanded off some of the hard shell around the quick.

I don't treat-train for obedience, but it's a very useful tool for acclimating to scary things.

This videois of my mother's dog who was staying with us for a week. She was a very quick study because she was real curious how the other dogs were earning treats before her turn. At first she was upset at the noise of the tool and barked at it, but I was able to show her that the tool was harmless and the noise made treats appear. Mom was so pleased that she went out and got a rotary tool of her own afterwards.


----------



## catspjamas (Jul 14, 2013)

When I got Puzzle, she was a 5 yo pit bull that hated having her nails trimmed. She was my brother's and his former gf dog. The gf was a vet tech, supposedly. Puzzle would scream, and flail around, took me 30 minutes to cut one nail the first time. That was not going to happen anymore. So for weeks, anytime Puzzle was sitting with me, I would hold her paws, and play with her toes. She didn't like it, but she got used to me just playing with her toes. One night we were on the couch watching tv, Puzzle had her head in my lap and I was playing with her toes, and I clipped a nail. No drama. She did pull her paw away, but I took it in my hand and massaged her foot. It was a few minutes later before I trimmed another. It probably took about an hour to trim all the nails on that foot, being slow and taking my time. I waited a few days before doing the other foot. We never had drama with a nail trim again. I believe the ex-gf would quick Puzzle's nails, intentionally, to keep them very, very short.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

Maura said:


> Pamda, can you see the vein in his nails. If his nails are that long, you can only clip a little bit or you'll hurt him and he'll bleed.


 I can see them..the groomer has made him bleed everytime...I don't think she cared much. I am going to work on the everyday this wek a little at a time. I bought some stuff to stop the blood if I cause it.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Even quicking a dog's nails shouldn't make them all crazy about it. While I prefer not to quick a nail, I don't get into any drama if I do, it's just no big deal. I tell the dog not to worry, use some quick stop and go on. They really don't care that much, mostly dogs react to the handler's worry and their freaking out because there is blood. 

As a professional groomer, I probably quick a nail about every ten dogs or so. I feel I have a responsibility to get them close to the quick for the dog's sake - long nails cause the feet to be out of shape and cause pain in the joints of the foot and the leg. I used to quick them more, now I cut them close to the quick (which is actually easy to FEEL with the nippers, as the nail changes shape at the end of the quick and starts to hook downward more), but a bit past the quick, then round them off with a hand nail file (from a beauty supply store, the coarse one used on acrylic nails). You are left with no sharp edges, shaped down around the quick to cause it to recede and you know exactly when you get close to the tender part. 

As an owner, you can keep your dog's nails short and smooth with a hand file every few days. The coarse ones take off the excess very quickly and without any worries. You file the bottom of the nail to be flat along the line it comes out of the foot at and round up the tip until you get to the area its more spongy and less hard. Feel to be sure there's no sharp edges, take any off and you're done. 

I've used dremel tools and other grinders, but after one of my friends caught some hair from the dog in one and pulled a chunk of hair out, I don't like them. That had to have been painful to the dog.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

as an alternative, walk the dog on broomed concrete sidewalks, everyday, while you train him.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

It is fairly easy to calm a struggling dog if you keep your own calm and just wait for the struggle to subside. Once it does, give a treat you already know he loves.

My little Karakachan did not like to be still...too much energy; so I have had to teach her patience. I used my other dog, Cujo, to help with this. I would give Cujo the treat Valentina loves "after" Cujo sat, remained still and waited for me to say "ok". It got to where Valentina would watch and even copy Cujo's behavior. Then I started using a comb on her having her sit, stand & be still using a calm voice and many tiny treats she loves. I would also have her lay down and roll over while I searched her entire body for ticks. I used this time to open her mouth and pull her toes apart...just getting her use to my touching her all over. (This has come in handly several times already as can be seen on my thread about her.)

As for trimming toe nails: Her attention span was rather limited due to her age; so the grooming sessions were fairyly short at first, then got longer and longer. Each time I would have her sit (give treat), have her lay down (give treat), have her roll onto her side (give treat), let me open her mouth (give treat), let me pull her toes apart (give treat)....anythng I wanted to do (give treat). [These treats were tiny bits of cheese she adores.] 

After awhile of doing this, I brought out the nail clippers, showed them to her and had her lay down (give treat). Then I clipped a nail (give treat), another nail (give treat), etc. until all nails on ONE paw was done. Then I said "ok", let her move however she wanted (another treat). After awhile I used the same procedure to do another paw. After awhile the same procedure for a back paw. Later completed her nails with the same procedure. Now she is a bit over 5 months of age and will sit, lay down, roll over, and be still while I trim all nails on all 4 feet. 

As Rock said above, "...Train your dog..." However, one of the most valuable lessons I've learned in training this LGD is to maintain my own calmness no matter what.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I use the battery operated dremel, doesn't take large hunks of hair out of caught in fur. One dog I had, I would lay him down by the fridge and my husband would take tiny bits of cream cheese on a spoon and hold it in front of the dog and he'd be so busy enjoying the cream cheese that he didn't mind me doing nails. If you don't have someone to operate a spoon, just smear it on the fridge and let the dog clean it off 

Another dog I trained to give me his paws to do the nails...LOVED that! Training a pup right now to "love" the dremel...hope it works!

Mon


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

My dogs are short haired. I never had an issue catching their hair, although I caught my own a time or two. The battery operated one has less torque than the corded one, it generally stops when it hits resistance.


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

I have been a groomer for 36 years. A lot of the trouble is with the "off hand" so concerned with the clipping hand's work they neglect attention to the other hand. Example: holding the leg up too high, squeezing the leg/toe too tight.

Tips:

1- watch your off hand
2- Always start with the back right foot. This is the contact side of the dog when walking etc. Back right, right front, back left and last left front. 
3- Some dogs hate the "restrant", not so much the nail trimming
4- Same rule as with children: give them something to think about while doing what you need to do.
5- A very resistant dog: Back them up so their butt is against a wall and their left side is also against a wall. Have a helper hold the dog standing at the head on the right side (same side as the groomer). The helper can distract the dog, scratching, petting etc. The groomer is kneeling along the back hip facing forward, keeping the dog against the wall and the helper is keeping dog's butt against the back wall. The groomer lifts the back leg up and places the paw on his thigh, just above the knee. This gives the dog a weight baring place to balance himself. One nail, paw down...repeat until all on that foot are done. If the dog really thrashes do not fight him. Let him put his paw down and repeat. Sometimes a towel on his head helps. When doing the front feet repeat, do not bend his paw back, let him again put weight on your thigh. If bitting is an issue a muzzle or towel held by your helper over the dogs head. Repeat for the other side. 
6- Try VERY hard not to quick him, leave the nails longer and ask the owner to come back in 3 weeks (no charge). That way I see the dog sooner than 8 weeks and practice just nails again. If you wet the nail and have a bright light you can see the quick (dark nails too).
7- I save the nails, cleaning of the pads for last, so when done we go out to play.
8- I have had, over the years, some dogs from h**l. I tell the owners that I will not tramitize the dog or risk me getting hurt. I suggest that they get a tranquilizer from the vet (oral) and I will give it, wait 45 minutes, keeping the dog very quiet. WORKS wonders. Most times after a few pleasent experiences, the pill is not needed. The owners have to supply the meds!!!!
9- A German Shepard comes to mind. Nice dog, do NOT touch paws. Touching results in whinning, crying and jurking. Humm..... dog loves hot dogs. Helper fed small bits while I did above. After @ 5 sessions of this, weaning off each time, after this she stood great (still whined). Got hot dog after all 4 paws done, but she could smell it while doing the nail clipping.........really loved that old dog. 

NEVER raise your voice, this will reinforce to the dog that there is a danger.
Do NOT fight with the dog, you have to know when to "give"....pick your battles.
I have had two bad bites in the 36 years....I keep tetnus shots up to date.


----------



## Veronica (Oct 31, 2008)

We do "clip, biscuit" in our house. It started because we had one who was terrified of nail clipping.I clip a nail, and as long as the dog stayed still, they get a piece of biscuit. I go back and forth between the two dogs. Now all I do is say clip, biscuit, and the dogs come running. It is a game for them - lol.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

The clippers themselves make a world of difference.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

pamda said:


> I can see them..the groomer has made him bleed everytime...I don't think she cared much. I am going to work on the everyday this wek a little at a time. I bought some stuff to stop the blood if I cause it.


Keep cornstarch handy. If you dip a bleeder in it it'll stop bleeding. Our service dog agency recommend doing them daily to weekly. Shaving off a tiny bit all the time is better than avoiding trims with a frightened dog. I would muzzle a biter.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

farmmaid - I'll agree with what you said, esp about dogs either being uncomfortable because you have them in an awkward position, or dogs hating restraint and remaining calm. 

I remember one dog I had come in a couple of years ago. He was an intact Blue Heeler, very high drive dog. His owner had thought it funny to play a game with him where he'd wrestle the dog and reward him for going bonkers when restrained. Then when he took the dog into the vet's to get toenails done, they'd try to hold him down while he freaked out. Poor dog! When he came to see me, I invited him on my table, which he jumped right on, asked him to hold out a paw and proceeded to cut his toenails with no fuss at all. I always start with the least restraint I can and he was obviously otherwise a good and well trained dog. 

I've had a few I muzzled and very few I ended up not doing the nails as well as a couple that I asked the owners to lightly sedate before they brought them. I don't charge much for nails, they only take me a few minutes and I want the owners to be able to afford to get them done whenever they need them for the dog's sake. 

So much of working with dogs doing the things they don't care for is based on reading the dog and how he will respond to restraint, correction, treats, pressure, etc. After a few years you do just get a "feel" for the dogs and what to do with each one and which ones are going to be a problem. It's hard to describe that in a forum.


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

I am working on raising Judd's comfort level. He will let me touch his feet, toes and pads, which is part way there. So now I'm holding the clippers in one hand and touching his feet with the other, saying, "Clip-clip-clip. Good dog." My vet/tech will clip, but mentioned muzzles and sedation on the phone. I'd just rather not go that way if we can work into it.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Since your vet/tech would go to those extremes, yes, keep going as you are.


----------



## catspjamas (Jul 14, 2013)

pamda said:


> I can see them..the groomer has made him bleed everytime...I don't think she cared much. I am going to work on the everyday this wek a little at a time. I bought some stuff to stop the blood if I cause it.


You should get a new groomer. An occasional quick is one thing, it's going to happen, but every time? Not with a quality groomer.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

I am going to keep looking. But I am doing them myself this time. I have become untrusting of groomers due to several mishaps and just have to rebuild my trust. I also am not working right now so the funds just are not there for groomers, or ever my hair..lol. 

Just to clarify, I have had one groomer who yelled at the dog if he moved and inch, one who quicked every time, one who refused to groom if owners were present the dogs came home with a bunch of scissor cuts, and one who let my mom's dog fall from the table, did not tell anyone and the dog had broken her neck and died later. She was confronted and finally told parents what she had done, and took no responsibility for the dogs suffering at all. I know not all groomers are like these, but the only one I have found that is good at what they do, loving and responsible, is booked so full I wait 6 months to get in and they cost a lot. They do how ever earn it...


----------



## Phil V. (May 31, 2013)

My sister has a rat terrier that needs to be knocked out to get it's nails done. She tried everything that has been mentioned so far with the dog and no luck. So when she takes in for a check up she has the nails done at the same time if they need trimming.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Phil - terriers are often the worst with their feet and nails. I think because of being bred to "go to ground" they also have an instinctual fear of having their feet restricted. Some of them just never get good. 

I'm so sorry Pamda that you can't find a good groomer. I can't believe that groomer let your mother's dog get injured and didn't tell you about it. And lots of scissor cuts? wow. I have scissor cut a dog or two over nearly 40 years of grooming, if I started to do that more often, I'd quite grooming. I have to admit that some Poms do have problems, they are a pretty emotional breed, though I've groomed a lot of lovely ones. The good ones are adorable. At age 14 there's probably not a lot of teeth left to make an impact anyway!  Still it is stressful when a dog deliberately tries to bite you. I hope your toenail trimming goes well.


----------



## Tracy (May 2, 2002)

I am jumping in late and most will disagree with me and this may not be an option for a newly placed rescue but clipping nails for years on giant breed dogs [I have 4] sometimes you just got to do it and let the dog deal with it. I have a Cane Corso that weighs about 130 lbs and HATES his nails clipped. There is no reason for it as I started trimming nails the day he came home as a puppy and he has never had his quick cut or any trauma. 
He will fight every time. I resorted to buying a basket muzzle [he will try to bite] and my DH hold him down and restrains him and I cut the nails. He is no worse for the wear after. 
I feel if he wins and does not get his nails cut he fights more the next time. Very matter of fact. He gets the muzzle on, gets held in place and the nails get done. period.
I will add that my other Mastiff and 2 Great Danes dont fight at all and dont need muzzles. It is just his personality and also his breed.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

GrannyCarol said:


> I'm so sorry Pamda that you can't find a good groomer. I can't believe that groomer let your mother's dog get injured and didn't tell you about it.
> 
> Yep,it happened. The little dog was a elderly breeder rescue that was given to my mom and dad from the rescue involved. A little Lhasa....nicest sweetest girl ever. She came to them with so many issues. But a few years and more love than she had ever had and she came out and into her own. She hated the groomer, they thought it was because she got left for hours away from her comfort zone. The last time she came home very sad and slept all day. The next day she was slow and nippy and her eyes and nose started bleeding. The vet thought she had a stroke. It was brought under control and we treated her with meds and love for about a month. Then she got worse and could not move her head or tail. After she was gone the vet took a look and she had 2 broken vertebra. My dad confronted the groomer who said she dropped her. But didn't see any damage so said nothing. Needless to say, she no longer grooms dogs in the city...


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

OMG! I'm so sorry, Pamda! You gotta wonder how many other little dogs she dropped.


----------



## CathyGo (Apr 26, 2013)

My dog had really overgrown nails when I first got him. I prefer to use desensitization but his needed to be done right away and he didn't know me yet. 

I took Tanner to a groomer and he had an assistant hold him on his side while he clipped the nails. I brought him in muzzled since he'd lightly mouthed my hands. He only charged me *$6 *for the nail trim and it took less than 5 minutes. I tipped him another $10 because my boy was such a PITA. He wasn't aggressive about it but he struggled and yelped and carried on. Drama king 

I did the desensitization work and he now let's me clip his nails with no drama. I don't really have to clip his nails because my concrete patio keeps them trimmed but I wanted him to be comfortable with me doing it.


----------



## Strange Bear (May 13, 2002)

I just take Melee 10=18 mile walks each week. Seems to keep them well trimmed. And the walk is good for both of us. LOL


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

After reading this thread I looked at all of my dogs feet,broke out the clippers and clipped away. 
Each of my dogs are different,some don't seem to notice I am doing anything,some don't really like it, and 1 will fight me every single time,and for a little 10 pound dog,she sure gets strong. I never give in, and in a few minutes it is all over, until next month...
I have tried everything,and I find just getting it over with quickly, with a treat at the end,works best for her.


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so glad that I found this thread! Ginger is such a, a BEAST over her feet. Oh she will lay on her side and let me get hold of her foot, but as soon as she knows the clipper is there.... If she would just be still it would be over with. I am so glad to see how to get her used to having her nails done. THANKS!


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

I didn't read thru all the responses. But both of our large strong dogs try to be resistant. One thing that I have noticed really helps since we live in the country now... exercise! Clip a tired dog! So we try to reserve clipping for those days right after we go on a long horseback ride we brought them on... then they are too tired to jiggle me all over in their fight. Anyhoo, my half a cent


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

I've taken my dog to vets and heard her scream in the other room when they've taken her off. Yes, she is a drama queen - and only about her nails. Some vets can handle it and work fine with her. Others don't. Since we've just moved I don't even want to deal with another vet.

My husband and I put the dog across his lap so that her legs straddle his knees and her feet/legs are hanging on either side. He wraps his arms around her so that she cannot writhe. I then trim her nails. She can be a bit of a turd using this method and my husband cannot stand the crying (dog's) - she cries even when there's no clipping going on - pure DRAMA. However, the last two times she's remained relaxed and quiet. I wish we could count on that though...

It's hard to desensitize some dogs when they were not done/handled as puppies. My dog doesn't even like to be brushed.  Sometimes she will, sometimes she won't. ended up finger brushing her the past month or so while she's been shedding her coat.

She's about 65-70 lbs.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

Exercise solves a lot of behavior problems. We had one dog that had to run a mile every other day or she was not fit to live with.


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

dlskidmore said:


> Exercise solves a lot of behavior problems. We had one dog that had to run a mile every other day or she was not fit to live with.


Ha! Don't it though!? One of our 2 dogs I spoke of... got her as a teenager- 10ish months old... had to buy a treadmill about 3 months later as I could not run the amount needed to get her exercised for mental fitness. That dog could do 10 miles a day (broken up) and still jump off and act like she had miles left in her! 5 years later, and she is *still* like that!! Thankfully we have since moved to the country with acreage all around, or I possibly woulda gone nuts years ago, lol. Dang dog!


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

gracielagata said:


> ... had to buy a treadmill about 3 months later as I could not run the amount needed to get her exercised for mental fitness.


You need a dog sulky... Unfortunately the best manufacturer just retired, but there is a reasonable one still out: http://chalosulky.server271.com/


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

dlskidmore said:


> You need a dog sulky... Unfortunately the best manufacturer just retired, but there is a reasonable one still out: http://chalosulky.server271.com/


I know! I have seen those! I used to also bike ride with her to get the energy out. And we take them backpacking. Now that we live in the country, there isn't any place to use a cart type thing. But that is okay, as we have acres of space they get to run themselves silly on.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I've often wondered if you use just exercise to calm down the dog, if you don't in the end have a dog that is VERY fit and still hyper? I'm thinking exercise is good and will burn off some of the steam, but you need to pair that with actual training in how to be calm for the dog. Perhaps wear it out a bit, then be sure to reward it when it relaxes and be prepared to stop it from doing hyper things. If your young dog is starting up craziness, put it on a leash and require it to do down stays, giving it a tiny treat when its totally relaxed. Teach it self control. 


Eventually you want a dog that doesn't need hours of exercise to be a good pet!


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

GrannyCarol said:


> I've often wondered if you use just exercise to calm down the dog, if you don't in the end have a dog that is VERY fit and still hyper? I'm thinking exercise is good and will burn off some of the steam, but you need to pair that with actual training in how to be calm for the dog. Perhaps wear it out a bit, then be sure to reward it when it relaxes and be prepared to stop it from doing hyper things. If your young dog is starting up craziness, put it on a leash and require it to do down stays, giving it a tiny treat when its totally relaxed. Teach it self control.
> 
> 
> Eventually you want a dog that doesn't need hours of exercise to be a good pet!


I can say from experience- that is not far off the mark, GrannyCarol!
I have had a good many dogs, etc... I have never met one so stubborn, and headstrong, and seemingly stupid... yet she was at the top of her dog class... and not because she was the pet, lol. For all that makes her stubborn, that is what makes her so smart and such a wonderful pet... unfortunately it all seems to go hand in hand with her... She is much better now that she is a full adult, gets exercise... but we can't break her of digging up pests... and today I was lunging my horse- she seems to have learned that we don't go after the horse- only took 3-4 good kicks to the face... except today she decided to bite my legs instead, since she *knew* the horse would get her! Nope, I kicked her off, etc, no different than the horse... still went after my legs... ugh! What a psycho dog. We like to think of her as the tidy bowl dog- momma drank one too many times outta the blue toilet bowl while she was preggers... poor girl. But we love her anyway.. lol


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

Certainly, training must occur as well. Exercise just prepares a hyper dog to better receive training.


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Well, I guess wonders will never cease! Ginger got her nails done! I laid her on her side and tended to the front nails. She had a really ugly nail job though. Then DH was standing next to our glider. It has wide arms, and Miss Ginger jumped up on the arm of the glider. DH just reached down and lifted her back foot like you do with a horse and she stood perfectly still and let him get the job done. If I hadn't have been standing at the gate and watched the whole thing I wouldn't have believed it. So when it is time to do it again, yeah we will be trying the arm of the glider for both the front and the back. I sure hope it works with her. There is no telling what she will be doing to us by that time. LOL


----------

